# Hedge, Osage Orange for fuel?



## presson (Apr 3, 2017)

New guy with questions here.
I moved into our house about a year ago and cut a large Hedge tree down it has set for about a year now.
Could I use it for fuel in my offset? Then maybe add some chunks of apple or pecan?
I know it burns hot, likes to pop a bit just don't want to ruin meat if it makes it bitter or something.
I just got my smoker so have not even seasoned it yet, just looking to get my wood supply figured out before next weekend.

thanks
JP

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 3, 2017)

I personally haven't used it for smoking wood. It makes great firewood, but I don't care for the smell of it.

Others have differing opinions on it.


----------



## presson (Apr 5, 2017)

Ok i might burn it down in my fire pit and just use the coals then throw on some chunks of pecan or apple

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## daniels (Apr 25, 2017)

I asked the same question on another forum about using Osage Orange for smoking.  Those that have actually used it gave positive responses about it.

I don't have any that is seasoned but I have a lot of the trees on my property.  I think I could thin out a few so in a couple of years I can use the wood in my new smoker.  Buying wood on craigslist can be such a ripoff.


----------



## scubohuntr (Apr 25, 2017)

If you have any logs that are anything like straight, it's worth a lot more to bowyers. I'd love to have some straightish Osage to work with, but can't find any without taking out a second mortgage. There's a guy in town selling 6" logs, 4 feet long for $40 each. Too skinny and too short. It doesn't grow up here and shipping logs from down there is stupidly expensive. If I ever get down that way again I'll be scrounging all the hedge posts I can find. Darn shame to burn something like that unless it's a pretty spectacular smoking wood. Kinda like smoking with English Walnut.


----------



## daniels (Apr 25, 2017)

Straight hedge (Osage Orange) is almost an oxymoron like jumbo shrimp.  :D


----------



## scubohuntr (Apr 25, 2017)

Hence the "Straight(ish)" modifier.


----------



## daniels (Apr 25, 2017)

scubohuntr said:


> Hence the "Straight(ish)" modifier.



Absolutely!


----------



## mops and hops (May 11, 2017)

I've used hedge back when I had a thin metal drum smoker in the winter to "spike" the temperature. Only needed every once in a while but I combined one piece of hedge to every two or three pieces of hickory.  Made some great pork loin that way. But I've never done just hedge.


----------

